# need to upgrade my computer



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

i have a far old computer with p4 ht processor (now you can guess how old it is)..
i need to upgrade it to be able to play latest games and the ones coming in future too(atleast for 3-4 years)..
i have 160 gb hdd and 500gb external hdd (so i dont need to buy that)
also i have 4gb ddr2 ram (so if you can tell me a ddr2 setup to use these)
and apart from cabinet i also need to change my monitor

so if you guyz can recommend me something, btw i'm planning to buy hd 5770 so better fit it in the specs and change other specs to fully utilize it 

at last the budget (serious question:roll, actually my main aim is to spend as least as i can, but i dont think for it i'll compromise with quality... so feel free to suggest best things but yeah not things like 'intel i7 extreme gaming' processor, if you get what i mean.. 


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:hardcore gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:i dont mind if the product gives me same performance

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:around 20k i guess.... itz highly flexible

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:i would do that for sure if someone tells me how to do that 

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win7 ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:i have a harddisk i dont need to buy that

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:i would prefer >20" monitor, dont know much about resolution, better you suggest the best one 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:i will do it myself

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:no specific time... i can wait

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yeah

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:as i mentioned earlier above, i dont want to buy harddisk and ram

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:city doesnot matter much. i can buy from anywhere, but i would prefer metros

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:i have 4gb ddr2 ram so if i can use them in new configuration, if you suggest me ddr3 config, my rams would be a total waste for me


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

Around 20k? hmmm I was thinking of suggesting my config, which is around 85k (as you mentioned quality).


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

done brother... and as i said my budget is highly flexible as i'm upgrading my computer after 5 years so i can loose my pocket a bit


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> done brother... and as i said my budget is highly flexible as i'm upgrading my computer after 5 years so i can loose my pocket a bit



this means can i offer you a 30k rig???
that's relly flexible...


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes you can... it is really that flexible


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

Can it be made flexible to the 85k extent?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Can it be made flexible to the 85k extent?



lol. 

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

*AMD Athlon II X4 640 @4600
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4500
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBNQ @2200
Sapphire HD5770 @7500
LG 22X SATA DVD	 @900
FSP Saga II 500W @2100
CM Elite 310 @1500
BenQ G2220HD @7300
Logitech 3 Button Scroll	 @300
Logitech KB-200 @400
APC 650VA @2600
Logitech Z313 @1000

Total	-->34900*


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

^ or this


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|
_3200_
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|
_4500_
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|
_1100_
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5670|
_5200_
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|
_900_
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|
_1700_
*Case*
	|CM Elite 310|
_1500_
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|
_6500_
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Logitech combo|
_700_
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|
_1800_
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|
_1000_
*Total*
||
_28100_
Now this is a fail table. Sorry about that.

EDIT: Whew, fixed the table


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^ or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He mentioned hardcore gaming at 20" monitor atleast.
5670 won't be able to do that.
That Dell is not FullHD.
Also where is the proccy??? 



lordirecto said:


> Now this is a fail table. Sorry about that.



uh something's wrong.
check jas' posts for solution.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> lol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...



it will be alot helpful if you can tell me which component is which... and also cant i go for intel? you are the master here.. i'm just asking.. never used amd before 



lordirecto said:


> Can it be made flexible to the 85k extent?



now you are pulling my leg.. i told you dont keep suggesting me things like 'intel i7 extreme gaming'


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> it will be alot helpful if you can tell me which component is which... and also cant i go for intel? you are the master here.. i'm just asking.. never used amd before



Squeezing Intel in this budget is almost impossible.
AMD is the way to go mate.

Don't worry. AMD isn't bad. Its just that the previous and current generation Intel processors have blown away even the best AMD processor out there till data.
But that doesn't mean you can't game hardcore on an AMD system. 

A good Intel config will cost 40k minimum.

About the identification of components,

*AMD Athlon II X4 640 <--Processor
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H <--Motherboard
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBNQ <--RAM
Sapphire HD5770 <--Graphics Card
LG 22X SATA DVD <--Writer
FSP Saga II 500W <--Power Supply. That's SMPS to most people.
CM Elite 310 <--Cabinet
BenQ G2220HD <--Monitor
Logitech 3 Button Scroll <--Mouse
Logitech KB-200 <--Keyboard
APC 650VA <--UPS
Logitech Z313 <--Speakers*


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 11, 2011)

@OP:have faith in amd. in your budget amd beats intel if you add a gfx card.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

actually i just need to build cabinet and a monitor, not the other accersories like ups, mice, key board...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> That Dell is not FullHD.
> Also where is the proccy???



Actually, that was a completely copied and pasted config, so I am not the one responsible when the proccy goes missing 



bharat_14101991 said:


> now you are pulling my leg.. i told you dont keep suggesting me things like 'intel i7 extreme gaming'



No dude, I recently bought a 85k config compy. So I asked. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/136914-best-value-money-desktop-within-85k.html


That is my thread, config, problems, etc.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> actually i just need to build cabinet and a monitor, not the other accersories like ups, mice, key board...



you should have written that in the original post. 

Then it looks like this...it will satisfy your gaming needs very well.

*AMD Athlon II X4 640 @4600
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4500
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBNQ @2200
Sapphire HD5770 @7500
Corsair CX400 @2500
CM Elite 310 @1500
BenQ G2220HD @7300

Total --> 30100*


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Squeezing Intel in this budget is almost impossible.
> AMD is the way to go mate.
> 
> Don't worry. AMD isn't bad. Its just that the previous and current generation Intel processors have blown away even the best AMD processor out there till data.
> ...



what if i remove writer,mouse,keyboard,ups and speakers... i really dont need them... will i be able to get the entering mobo of i7?



utkarsh009 said:


> @OP:have faith in amd. in your budget amd beats intel if you add a gfx card.



okie.. thanx bro, will have your words into consideration


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

@Gaurav: Dont you think that OP can go in for SB based system?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @Gaurav: Dont you think that OP can go in for SB based system?



*Intel System

Core i5 2400 @9500
Intel Dh67CL @6500
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBNQ @2200
Sapphire HD5770 @7500
Corsair CX400 @2500
CM Elite 310 @1500
BenQ G2220HD @7300

Total -->  35000*


*AMD System

AMD Athlon II X4 640 @4600
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4500
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBNQ @2200
Sapphire HD5770 @7500
Corsair CX400 @2500
CM Elite 310 @1500
BenQ G2220HD @7300

Total --> 30100*


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

btw is this config for ddr2 or ddr3? cause i have 4gb (2x2) ddr2 ram... 

also i'm getting hd 5770 for 6750...


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 11, 2011)

@gaurav: he must opt for vx450 rather than cx400.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *Intel System
> 
> Core i5 2400 @9500
> Intel Dh67CL @6500
> ...



both these config. have same performance?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 11, 2011)

GB's first config was a killer. i commend you GB.

but gb i trust fsp saga II 500w more than corsair builder series cx400. and why pay 400 rs more. you can also check out tagan 500 should bbe a lil more than fsp.

why didnt you suggest a ddr2 compatible mobo op has 4gb ddr2 with him. is it equally difficult to find an amd ddr2 mobo as is lga 775?

bharat what cabinet do you currently have?and if you can double your budget  to 40k you can get the latest intel sandy bridge.

so work out if you can shell out 10-15k more youll have mini beast.

or you could just buy motherboard ,graphic card ,processor,smps,monitor.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

@OP: DDR2 is almost at the end of its life cycle. DDR3 gives you a much better performance and is already becoming de facto.

Intel config has a much better performance than AMD


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

^^if i were him i will get a HD6850 or 6870 instead of that intel config.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaurav's Intel suggestion gives you everything, including DDR3 RAM

@Jas: So, people dont need to worry about future proofing their systems to some extent atleast?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @gaurav: he must opt for vx450 rather than cx400.



not needed. corsair cx400w or fsp saga II 500w sufficient upto 6850.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 11, 2011)

@lordirecto: correct yourself. intel has better performance above 7.5 k and just wait for BD to arrive in Q3.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Gaurav's Intel suggestion gives you everything, including DDR3 RAM
> 
> @Jas: So, people dont need to worry about future proofing their systems to some extent atleast?



what will be futureproof in terms of gaming? 6850 or 5770? 5770 hardly gives 30fps at high settings.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> not needed. corsair cx400w or fsp saga II 500w sufficient upto 6850.



really? then why does the site list minimum of 500W psu for hd6850? anyways thanks for correcting.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what will be futureproof in terms of gaming? 6850 or 5770? 5770 hardly gives 30fps at high settings.



+100 to that. you do not need i5 for gaming but certainly need hd6850. athlonII x4+ hd6850@14k much better for gaming than i5-2500k@ 11k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

^^depends. for athlon system + a 6850 a cx400w will be sufficient but not for i5 2500k + 6850. so you need to see whole system.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @lordirecto: correct yourself. intel has better performance above 7.5 k and just wait for BD to arrive in Q3.



You mentioned it yourself, Q3. That is more than three months away.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what will be futureproof in terms of gaming? 6850 or 5770? 5770 hardly gives 30fps at high settings.



Mybad, I was looking at the overall system. I stand corrected, 6850 is better.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 11, 2011)

yup 6850 at 10.5k is good but iwasnt sure if it could fit a below 30k config wtout compros


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 11, 2011)

@lordirecto:do accept that intel does not beat amd below 7.5k but we still see people purchasing c2d just because they dont know about amd. i remember i had asked one of the pc assemblers to bring me an athlonII X4 635 and he told me: yeh intel ka processor toh nahi lagta hai, shayad celeron ka hoga. it was joke of the year for me.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

@utkar: Dude, I am talking about raw performance. You are talking about price/performance ratio.
I still am correct, as I did not look at the budget when telling about SB proccy, which was merely a suggestion.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 11, 2011)

^^you mean to say that you do not look at price while purchasing? i think you have got too much money. price/performance ratio is what people look at and not raw performance. raw performance is only for enthusiasts who have a lot of money.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

@utkar: Are you serious? This is a discussion thread, where people voice their opinions and then decide which is the best solution to OP's requirements. From what you are telling, you seem to be following a set of *rules* when you get on TDF.

Just because I tell a SB proccy outperforms current AMD proccy, regardless of price, does not mean I have given the final word to OP and everyone has to acknowledge it. To make it very clear, I need not think like you do for any reason, which is not something that you can dispute with me.

I prefer a discussion to be open in all avenues so that the OP gets an idea of the different proccys out there, which can only help him, and not otherwise. So unless you prefer to keep people in the dark when you give them information, I do not see why you have to insist that I have to agree that AMD has a better performance/price ratio(which does not give any information about 2nd generation Intel proccys).


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 12, 2011)

^^if it was in that sense then it is ok. of course i7-980x is better than phenomII X6. if you dont consider prices. sorry for creating a quarrel but i just wanted to make it clear to op that he cant get a better intel proccy if he spends less than 7.5 k on it.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Yes, its true that Intel price their proccys higher than AMD. If only AMD can create an awareness in budget-oriented markets like India, they will beat Intel in no time. I wish someone from AMD was here to see this thread.
As for the spending power of OP, it is him who has to tell us how much he can spend on various components after looking at their performance/price ratio.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

as i saw the whole thread i finally came to a point... why not take these parts you are talking about in different installments... cause if i decide to take these all together i'll have to compromise with the quality.. and i'm really not in a favor of that... so i guess i can buy the graphics card for now.. the hd 6850 you guy are talking about... will it work on my ddr2 config. 
processor- intel p4 ht
motherboard- Intel® Desktop Board D945GCCR
ram- 4 gb(2x2) kingston ram
smps- dont know much about it but its of i ball
hdd- 160 gb
and cabinet is a simple one i guess from zebronics


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^NO, THE P4 IS HUGE BOTTLENECK!!

if you want intel do one thing. get this - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5700
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
|
*Total*
|32200
now add a graphics card like 6850 later


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

okie... so i get it around 44k if i want it with hd 6850...
and these prices are the lowest i can get? 
i went to delhi's nehru place some dayz back.. i got a shop which was selling hd 5770 in rs.6750 (with bill and 3 yr warrenty, so it was legit), where as people here say it is of 7500...

also can you tell me the entering stage price of core i7?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> okie... so i get it around 44k if i want it with hd 6850...
> and these prices are the lowest i can get?
> i went to delhi's nehru place some dayz back.. i got a shop which was selling hd 5770 in rs.6750 (with bill and 3 yr warrenty, so it was legit), where as people here say it is of 7500...
> 
> also can you tell me the entering stage price of core i7?



5770 @7.5k is the online price.
street prices are going to be lower.

which core i7? sandy bridge?
i7-2600k @16.9k <--Current generation/Sandy Bridge
i7-980x @48k <--Previous generation/Nehalem


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat 6850 will be arounnd 9.5k. no need to look back.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> i7-2600k @16.9k <--Current generation/Sandy Bridge
> i7-980x @48k <--Previous generation/Nehalem



That i7 2600k makes me drool at it, even though I am holding the i5 2500k right now.......


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 5770 @7.5k is the online price.
> street prices are going to be lower.
> 
> which core i7? sandy bridge?
> ...



i dont know much about the sandy bridge..  but is i7-2600k @16.9k <--Current generation/Sandy Bridge the entering price range in i7's?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> bharat 6850 will be arounnd 9.5k. no need to look back.


okie... thanx.. 

off topic: site sayz i will get rid off the adv. if i remain active.. and what does active really mean here?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

i think for active you need above 50 posts.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think for active you need above 50 posts.



ohhh.. okie...those adds are really annoying... cuts down the space to half...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> ohhh.. okie...those adds are really annoying... cuts down the space to half...



if you use firefox or chrome, get *adblock*.
no more ads to distract you then.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

but wont that hurt the funding for the site? i'm from a hacking site and i know how much do these adv. matter to them...

btw please, i would love it if you can answer my question above...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> but wont that hurt the funding for the site? i'm from a hacking site and i know how much do these adv. matter to them...
> 
> btw please, i would love it if you can answer my question above...



hey don't you want to upgrade your pc??? 

forget what will hurt whose funding, mate.
btw, using adblock means you won't *see* the ads. thats it. they don't get removed from the site. its just that it doesn't show up in your pc.

so plz concentrate on finalizing your rig.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

lol... okie back to track.. so as in my earlier post i was asking "i dont know much about the sandy bridge.. but is i7-2600k @16.9k <--Current generation/Sandy Bridge the entering price range in i7's?"


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> lol... okie back to track.. so as in my earlier post i was asking "i dont know much about the sandy bridge.. but is i7-2600k @16.9k <--Current generation/Sandy Bridge the entering price range in i7's?"



That's the ONLY SB i7 you will get in the Indian market dude. 

Though there are two other i7's also.
i7-2600 and i7-2600S.

In the Intel website, 
i7-2600S <--$306
i7-2600K <--$317
i7-2600  <--$294

All of these processors have 3.4GHz base clock speed (2600S has 2.8GHz however), 8MB L3 Cache & 4 cores/8 threads.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

ohhh.. i dont know much about hardware.. i'm just a software guy... thanx alot for the help.. so finally i think i7 is out of my reach


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> ohhh.. i dont know much about hardware.. i'm just a software guy... thanx alot for the help.. so finally i think i7 is out of my reach



yep. you can go for i5-2400 if you want to as was suggested before.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

okie.. listening to the experts... i'll go for it...

btw can you tell me how to overclock? i'm total noob in these things


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> okie.. listening to the experts... i'll go for it...
> 
> btw can you tell me how to overclock? i'm total noob in these things



no need to OC a sandybridge proccy.
also i5-2400 is non-OCable.
i5-2500k is OCable but will cost 11k.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

nah not that i just want to know what exactly is overclocking? and how much can i overclock a processor of 3.0 ghz???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> nah not that i just want to know what exactly is overclocking? and how much can i overclock a processor of 3.0 ghz???



*Overclocking*

Overclocking depends on a number of factors. People have overclocked sandybridge processors to 6 or 7GHz also. Even old dual cores like mine (E21xx) have been overclocked to 4 or 5GHz from a base clock of 1.6GHz-2GHz. So there is no distinct answer to how much you can OC a 3GHz proccy.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

ohhh.. okie... then how to know the limit? mean after what you processor will just melt up??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> ohhh.. okie... then how to know the limit? mean after what you processor will just melt up??



if the cooling isn't enuff, then the proccy will be ruined sooner.
and still there is no distinct limit to that.
my slow 1.8GHz dual core is totally out of thermal paste and temps rise to 80-82 degrees while gaming at lowest settings and it idles at 50 degrees. No crashes or hangs have happened EVER however. But that doesn't mean its life span is not shortened.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

so basically i will just have to check my cooling measures and proper electrical supply to get a stable over clock stage?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> so basically i will just have to check my cooling measures and proper electrical supply to get a stable over clock stage?



yep.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

okie.. so i get the preventive measures.. and the proper electrical supply mean, good smps?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Talking about overheating proccys, my Dell 1535 is running constantly at 70 degree C when I use chrome to browse. It will go to 90+ degree C when I game.

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

Yeah, a good PSU also ensures that you can scale your computer later, and also provides enough power for all your components.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 12, 2011)

hello hello we shouldnt forget current sandy bridge is lynnfield replacement comparing with bloomfield only is just flying high and you are comparing to gulftown.

you should compare 2600k to 880 and 875k , first compare this performance jump then compare how close you have come to gulftowns at less price.
directly comparing is kind of awkward as we know gulftowns should be compared to ivy bridge/socket 2011.

its 10% faster than lynfield:
i7 2600K vs i7 875K  - XtremeSystems Forums

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/264277-29-intel-core-2600k-slower-intel-core-875k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

aby afaik even a i5 2400 is faster than i7 950.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 12, 2011)

par jis platform se intended comparison hai usse to karo if its surpassing an even better platform then its just an added extra.

intel here is trying to redefine entry level performance in general , otherwise there wouldnt have been two families in one year.

so do not compare 2600k and 980x as 980 x has 2 more cores and more threads.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 12, 2011)

above posts are confusing me.. hello guyz there a noob out here with you.. plz have pity on me and  talk in noob understandable lingo


----------



## aby geek (Mar 13, 2011)

arey bhai bharat leave them alone yaar in simple words i said i7 980x is a six core processor and can process much more threads so please dont compare it with i7 2600k.


in post number 65 above read the tomhardware link and read the comments as well.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Mar 13, 2011)

ohhhh okie i get you point man...(somewhat )


----------

